# Industry Selection in Quickbooks



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

In QB 2011, which industry/type of business should I choose- service, manufacturer, general business product, general business service?

We screen print (and outsource embroidery).
Thanks much.


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

Can anyone using quickbooks chime in?
Thanks!!!


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

We use Manufacture.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Since you create items for sale, you should use the manufacturer setting. Just don't expect Intuit's idea of 'inventory' to match your idea of inventory unless you are using the POS version.


----------



## kkleinert (Aug 23, 2010)

Silkscreeningsupplies.com has a plugin for quickbooks that's already set up for screen printers. I haven't used it yet but it's on my list of things to get. (50% OFF) QuickBooks for Screen Printers Expansion Pack (Pro, Premier, Upgrade)


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

kkleinert said:


> Silkscreeningsupplies.com has a plugin for quickbooks that's already set up for screen printers. I haven't used it yet but it's on my list of things to get. (50% OFF) QuickBooks for Screen Printers Expansion Pack (Pro, Premier, Upgrade)



I saw this and would like to get it, just on limited budget and haven't found anyone on here that's used it and would recommend it......
Thanks!


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

my copy of the "expansion pack" is waiting for me at home... ill be installing it tonight and hopefully it will teach me a thing or 20... because im lost about quickbooks

ps ill let you know how it goes


----------



## 239 Design (Jun 14, 2010)

I am also lost, how did you make out with the expansion pack??? Please reply!!!! I just got 2011 for mac and screwed it up in 10min.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use the online version of QuickBooks. I think it's a little different from the actual software but I love it! It has a retail or wholesale selection, I think. It's been awhile since I started it! You can try it for free for 30 days.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

things are going good since i started using the expansion pack from silkscreensupplies... it is not a simple thing to do by any means but at least in the first 10 of 30 videos ryan goes slow and explains things very well.... in the later tutorial videos he starts cicking about as fast as you can see and things start to get crazy, but it seems like alot of the later videos not everyone needs... for your sake i hope it is still on sale for $75 because at that rate it was good, i would probably be a little pissed if i paid the standard $150 for it tho... it sets up a ton of vendors and about every shirt imagine able but it doesnt get into colors... im finding i have to manually enter the differnt colors under the G200 model.... hope this makes sense, i gotta get some work done and dont have time to proof it


----------



## FearNun (Dec 30, 2010)

I also purchased the expansion pack from Ryonet. It has the shirt colors seperated into 3 categories. Colors, Heathers, and Neutrals. All tees should fall into one of these three categories therefore saving you lots of hours inputting each and every color you have available.


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

We have the expansion pack and it has saved us a ton of time.

One thing cracks me up...Ryonet makes all these great videos, but they don't (at least I haven't seen any) use screen caputre software. Instead they just point a camera at the screen. WTF? Come on guys...Camtasia (or similar) is just a couple of hundred bucks. I've recorded dozens of screencast video tutorials. It makes a HUGE difference. The image is better plus is automatically zooms into the portion of the screen (if you click that option) that all the action is taking place. Nothing worse than trying to make out detail of a 19" monitor video taped from a few feet away, then viewed on a 15.4" laptop screen.

Not trying to throw Ryonet under the bus...their products are great. Just this one thing has also made me laugh.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

jeeze i thought it was done with screen capture... the thing i noticed is it was never edited, ryans would screw up and just start over doing and saying what he just did but they never went back and cut the first part out, either way i learned A TON from it, definilty worth every bit of $75, (btw it is still on sale 1/2 off, i think they realized $150 was a bit steep)


----------

